# Which Oberon cover did you purchase or plan to buy #2 (UPDATED WITH NEW DESIGNS)



## luvmy4brats

I created a new poll to reflect all the new choices Oberon has given us! You can go back and change your vote if you change your mind.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have the Red Sky Dragon. I would like to by the Red Sun. Although I would prefer it in purple. I am going to wait a little bit and see if they allow you to customize colors like they do for the journals. This should also help to decrease the inevitable eye roll that will come with getting another Kindle cover from my Fiancee.


----------



## Elijsha

Roof of Heaven, should have been added amazing detail in that cover!


----------



## Lilly

I have the Sky Dragon and will be getting the Sun as soon as it becomes available!  I love red and now a wraparound red cover, I'm so happy!


----------



## chocochibi

I ordered Avenue of Trees today.
Even after seeing the new designs, I think I still would have picked that one.
Although.... My Kindle might also need a change of koats when it gets here


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I still like the Tree of Life and its detail the best.  Maybe in a year I'll buy another design.


----------



## Vicki

I really wanted the wave until I saw the Sun.
I will order it and add it to my Sun collection


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have the Butterfly and I'm thinking about getting Pond. I'm waiting to see how they're planning to update it before I make up my mind.

I do like the Fairy as well, but since I already have a purple, I'll probably pass.

*ProfCrash* I also would like to see them offering different colors for the different covers like they do for the journals. I'd also like to see them add more of the Celtic Designs.

My daughter would really, really like the Wolf.


----------



## marianneg

I'm definitely getting the purple fairy cover.  I was about to order the butterfly when people started saying that they were going to be offering some new designs in January.  I'm so glad I waited!  I love fairies, and it will look great with my Pixies skin!


----------



## Lynn

I have the H Wave, think I would like the forest but I'm not sure about the fern color as opposed to green. I wonder how accurate the colors are on the web site. I like the wolf design too- maybe a journal?

Lynn L


----------



## chynared21

sailorman said:


> I have the Tree of Life and really like it... but I'm quite taken with the Celtic Cross. I probably would have bought it if it was offered when I bought the Tree of Life. But I can't see paying out another $75 for it right now. So I guess I'll keep what I have. Maybe much later on down the road.


*You could always sell it here and then buy the Celtic Cross *


----------



## chynared21

sailorman said:


> Hmmmm, maybe. I'll have to think it over a bit. I just hate to have to wait for another cover from Oberon. I'm so impatient. lol


*LOL, you don't have to preach to this choir *


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Pretty sure I'm going to get Creekbed Maple when it comes available.  And if they ever do River Garden, especially if in blue, I'd probably get that too. . . .

Ann


----------



## Ripley

I'm waiting for them to offer the Icon Journals as Kindle covers. I want the Enso Wave (http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=798). Until they offer that, I'll probably go with the Noreve ocean blue cover (though I was admittedly tempted by the Tree of Life).


----------



## Miss Molly

Jimi said:


> I'm waiting for them to offer the Icon Journals as Kindle covers. I want the Enso Wave (http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=798). Until they offer that, I'll probably go with the Noreve ocean blue cover (though I was admittedly tempted by the World Tree).


I LOVE the Enso Wave Icon Journal! I plan on buying it sometime in the near future.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I am between the navy Wave and the the red Sky Dragon...sticking to my asian art theme. (my skin in Zen Revisited.) I have been avoiding the Oberon site for the last couple of month knowing that I may give and buy one...Then I looked today. So I may just engulf myself into making my own cover.(Paradise Pen sell Oberon Journals or may just look at the local bookstore for some nice maybe cheaper journals).

I also want a journal to write in, but I have to see and feel the paper that goes with it (I am picky about the paper in my journals.) So I'll journey to the Strip (which we locals perfer to avoid) to check out Paradise Pen and see the Oberon journal


----------



## Guest

I still love my Celtic Hounds. Since they did not offer Celtic Braid, I am safe. Although, I think I will go ahead and order the Celtic Braid check book cover.


----------



## Seamonkey

I don't see the Fairy listed under Kindle covers.

I'm lusting after Ginko and Forest or Creekbed Maple or Tree of Life but not in saddle color.


----------



## paisley

I have the Avenue of Trees which I love--it's really nice. Had the Forest one been available at the time I ordered, I would've had a hard time choosing between them.

I really, really like the Sun. I've always liked that style of Sun (and Moon) graphic. If I were to get another, I'd get that one.


----------



## amg

OK, I finally bit the bullet and ordered the Sky Dragon cover last night.  Can't wait for it to get here!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

amg: Sky Dragon is wonderful. I love mine. I am close to naming my Kindle Wyvern to match the dragon cover. I have a collectible card game that featured dragons called Wyvern. The art work in it was amazing and makes me think of my cover.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Seamonkey said:


> I don't see the Fairy listed under Kindle covers.
> 
> I'm lusting after Ginko and Forest or Creekbed Maple or Tree of Life but not in saddle color.


It'll will be up in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Robin

I ordered a Tree of Life ~2 weeks ago. Hoping it ships soon (I know they were off for a bit around the holidays).


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thats when I ordered mine, got it yesterday.  Yours should come very soon


----------



## Guest

Seamonkey said:


> I don't see the Fairy listed under Kindle covers.
> 
> I'm lusting after Ginko and Forest or Creekbed Maple or Tree of Life but not in saddle color.


You won't see the new designs listed for a week or two. It will take them that long to get the new covers made and photographed. Remember, this is a small company. They do many of these tasks themselves.

I am sure if you want to order it now, they will be happy to take your order. You would just have to call them instead of ordering on the website. I can't rave enough about their service.


----------



## cheshirenc

sailorman said:


> ... But I can't see paying out another $75 for it right now. So I guess I'll keep what I have. Maybe much later on down the road.


don't forget the shipping makes it $87


----------



## Sioux

I ordered the Avenue of Trees yesterday both because I like the green and because it represents all the trees I'm not killing with my eBooks.  Yes, I know, I'm a geek.  This will replace my M-Edge cover, which is getting pretty worn.


----------



## marianneg

That Celtic Cross is nice, too, though.  And black would go with everything...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Here is one of the pics I took of my cover I got yesterday


----------



## Lilly

sailorman said:


> Yes! And when you look at it like that, it's nearly *a HUNDRED dollars!!!* Thanks, Cheshirenc. I think I'm over it now.
> 
> Then *YOU* come along and tempt me all over again!!! lol
> 
> OH! I'm so confused now! What is a guy to do?
> 
> The Celtic cross does represent my Franciscan spirituality rather nicely... but totally tears down everything it stands for... lol
> 
> No. I won't buy it, I won't buy it, I won't buy it... maybe.


Buy it, buy it.. but if you really want to make a statement then I would go with the Sun, you know "real men wear pink", then real men Kindle wear red wraparound Sun cover!


----------



## marianneg

sailorman said:


> Then *YOU* come along and tempt me all over again!!! lol
> 
> OH! I'm so confused now! What is a guy to do?
> 
> The Celtic cross does represent my Franciscan spirituality rather nicely... but totally tears down everything it stands for... lol
> 
> No. I won't buy it, I won't buy it, I won't buy it... maybe.


LOL! You know you want it...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sailorman:  Franciscan or not, if you want it, get it.  But don't go broke doing it.  Develop a plan for saving the money and then, when you have the money. . .well, it's earmarked for the cover so you don't have to feel guilty about buying it.

Now, you should not make your kids go hungry to save for it.  But I bet you can think of things you currently buy that you could Not buy and put the money in a jar instead.  For instance, is that a Starbucks coffee in your avatar?  At least $2.50 a day.  In 4 days you've saved $10.  Won't take you more than 4 or 5 weeks to save up the money just by skipping Starbucks.

Personally, I liked the Oberon covers the first time I saw them. . . .cogitated a bit and decided, you know what, I like this one the best.  But they're going to offer new designs in the new year.  So, I'll save the money, see what the new designs are, and make a decision then.  Now, I have the money:  I just have to wait until the new designs are up.

Ann


----------



## MamaProfCrash

How about this. You buy a nice coffee press and a bag of Starbucks coffee. You are able to make your yummy coffee and save money. The money you save goes to the cover.


----------



## paisley

sailorman said:


> No. I won't buy it, I won't buy it, I won't buy it... maybe.


LOL That made me laugh.

Another way to make some money: sell a few things on eBay. eBay isn't quite the cash cow it was a few years ago, but it does help generate some dough for unnecessary expenses.

Darn. I really like that Forest cover. Do I need two green covers? Arrgh.


----------



## MeganW

paisley said:


> LOL That made me laugh.
> 
> Another way to make some money: sell a few things on eBay. eBay isn't quite the cash cow it was a few years ago, but it does help generate some dough for unnecessary expenses.
> 
> Darn. I really like that Forest cover. Do I need two green covers? Arrgh.


I'm trying to decide between the Forest, Avenue of Trees, and Pond right now. Aren't the all the same green? Is it a good green? I know people posting pictures here of the Avenue of Trees have said that the green looks different in person, and I want to make sure i like the green before ordering one of them.

Thanks!


----------



## Lynn

> I'm trying to decide between the Forest, Avenue of Trees, and Pond right now. Aren't the all the same green? Is it a good green? I know people posting pictures here of the Avenue of Trees have said that the green looks different in person, and I want to make sure i like the green before ordering one of them.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes me too- I like the forest , trees and pond also but it looks kind of olivey green on my computer. Guess I could call them monday and see what they say.

Lynn L


----------



## Guest

There are two different shades of green. From what I have heard from others, fern (Ave. of tree, pond and forest) is a lighter shade and the green (World Tree) is darker and closer to a forest green.


----------



## dixielogs

MeganW said:


> I'm trying to decide between the Forest, Avenue of Trees, and Pond right now. Aren't the all the same green? Is it a good green? I know people posting pictures here of the Avenue of Trees have said that the green looks different in person, and I want to make sure i like the green before ordering one of them.
> 
> Thanks!


same ones I am tying to decide between .


----------



## paisley

MeganW said:


> I'm trying to decide between the Forest, Avenue of Trees, and Pond right now. Aren't the all the same green? Is it a good green? I know people posting pictures here of the Avenue of Trees have said that the green looks different in person, and I want to make sure i like the green before ordering one of them.
> 
> Thanks!


The photo on the Oberon website is pretty accurate, as far as the Avenue of Trees Kindlecover is concerned. Of course, each monitor might be calibrated differently, and I imagine that the artisan process of dying the leather itself might mean variations in hues between different batches of leather. But if you like green, I don't think you'd be disappointed in the hue of the Avenue of Trees, and the Forest and Pond are listed as being the same Fern color as well. I really, really like the color. It's an earthy green without being an army green. Does that make any sense?


----------



## MeganW

paisley said:


> The photo on the Oberon website is pretty accurate, as far as the Avenue of Trees Kindlecover is concerned. Of course, each monitor might be calibrated differently, and I imagine that the artisan process of dying the leather itself might mean variations in hues between different batches of leather. But if you like green, I don't think you'd be disappointed in the hue of the Avenue of Trees, and the Forest and Pond are listed as being the same Fern color as well. I really, really like the color. It's an earthy green without being an army green. Does that make any sense?


That does make sense. Thanks! I was trying to avoid an army-ish green. Not the right color for me. As long as it's a pretty green, that's okay. Right now I'm leaning toward the Avenue of Trees, but that changes depending on the day. My Kindle won't arrive for a few weeks yet, so I have time to figure it out -- as well as which skin I should buy to go with it. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## sdrmartin

Hi,

I bought the tree of life cover in December.  I will get it today.  If I had known that they would make kindle covers out of the journal covers by request I would have ordered the running horses.  I like the saddle color of leather best.  I am going to stick with my tree of life cover and not order another cover just because I like one of their other designs.
Now if I can only get my kindle.

Delores


----------



## Knipfty

I purhased the straps.  I did not like the idea of putting Velcro on the kindle.  I rarely attached the USB so I see no downside to the straps.


----------



## chobitz

I just got my skydragon today. I love love love it. For those worried about the USB port being blocked by the straps don't worry. They have changed the straps. There is a piece cut out of the lower left corner so the usb port isn't blocked anymore.

One question..
When I bend the front cover back I cannot figure how to 'secure' it like I did with the OEM cover any suggestions?


----------



## ReneeC

chobitz said:


> I just got my skydragon today. I love love love it. For those worried about the USB port being blocked by the straps don't worry. They have changed the straps. There is a piece cut out of the lower left corner so the usb port isn't blocked anymore.
> 
> One question..
> When I bend the front cover back I cannot figure how to 'secure' it like I did with the OEM cover any suggestions?


I received mine today too -- Butterfly. LOVE. IT. But while there is a bit cut out of the lower left corner strap, my USB port is still blocked. No biggie, since I never use it, but it is blocked.

As far as your second question, I haven't figured that out either. I've just been reading it with the cover flat.

Also what are people doing about the lint from the felt? I guess I'll get used to it.


----------



## chobitz

ReneeC said:


> I received mine today too -- Butterfly. LOVE. IT. But while there is a bit cut out of the lower left corner strap, my USB port is still blocked. No biggie, since I never use it, but it is blocked.
> 
> As far as your second question, I haven't figured that out either. I've just been reading it with the cover flat.
> 
> Also what are people doing about the lint from the felt? I guess I'll get used to it.


Hmm I guess because they are handcrafted the cut in the strap varies. I had no probs plugging in my usb.


----------



## ReneeC

chobitz said:


> Hmm I guess because they are handcrafted the cut in the strap varies. I had no probs plugging in my usb.


Of course, I could have it on wrong. LOL!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just let the elastic hang out. I tend to play with it when reading.


----------



## Guest

chobitz said:


> I just got my skydragon today. I love love love it. For those worried about the USB port being blocked by the straps don't worry. They have changed the straps. There is a piece cut out of the lower left corner so the usb port isn't blocked anymore.
> 
> One question..
> When I bend the front cover back I cannot figure how to 'secure' it like I did with the OEM cover any suggestions?


When I bend my cover back, I take the bungee and give it a couple of twists to take up the slack and put it on the button. It holds it pretty secure that way.

I am at work right now, but I can take some pics and post them later.


----------



## Marci

sdrmartin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought the tree of life cover in December. I will get it today. If I had known that *they would make kindle covers out of the journal covers by request *I would have ordered the running horses. I like the saddle color of leather best. I am going to stick with my tree of life cover and not order another cover just because I like one of their other designs.
> Now if I can only get my kindle.
> 
> Delores


I made the above changes to Delores's quote. Is the underlined statement true?

My understanding is that Oberon does *not* make custom covers ie take requests. Thus my confusion.

Just want to know.

Marci


----------



## Guest

There have been a couple of reports, but I am not sure I believe them. Or maybe they are talking about those people who have bought a small journal and modified it to hold the OEM case and Kindle.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Or maybe they made the custom covers before being inundated with orders for the covers and realized that they could not make the custom covers anymore.


----------



## Kathy

Marci said:


> I made the above changes to Delores's quote. Is the underlined statement true?
> 
> My understanding is that Oberon does *not* make custom covers ie take requests. Thus my confusion.
> 
> Just want to know.
> 
> Marci


I emailed them this morning about the new designs coming out. I want to order the Pond cover and was hoping to be able to order now. The answer I got back was "_Keep your out on the web site_" which I assume means to keep watching until they post pictures. That was the only info in the answer to my email. I don't think they do custom covers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just went to check out the oberon site and the kindle part of it doesn't come up. . .maybe they're updating designs. . . . .  (1:27 p.m EST)

Ann


----------



## Kathy

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Just went to check out the oberon site and the kindle part of it doesn't come up. . .maybe they're updating designs. . . . . (1:27 p.m EST)
> 
> Ann


Thanks, I'll be trying every 30 minutes now. I received my Lily skin today. I can't wait to get home and see it. I really want to get the Oberon cover now. I'm buying more things for my Kindle than I am for my Grandchildren now.


----------



## Robin

Received my Tree of Life today. I think I'll like it... just need to use it a bit to soften it up.


----------



## Kathy

sailorman said:


> It's not just their Kindle covers that is not working, it's all of their covers ... it says shopping cart system is offline. Still... they could be updating. Hmmm, if they would get that Celtic cross in the saddle...


The Oberon site is back up, but sadly the new Kindle covers are still not showing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hokusai wave is in blue. . . 

Ann


----------



## chocochibi

My Avenue of Trees cover arrived today and it's beautifully made, I love it.
They also sent me a little keychain charm of a wolf's head as a gift.

Now if Amazon would just send my Kindle


----------



## MeganW

chocochibi said:


> My Avenue of Trees cover arrived today and it's beautifully made, I love it.
> They also sent me a little keychain charm of a wolf's head as a gift.
> 
> Now if Amazon would just send my Kindle


Okay chocochibi, how's the green? I'm 99% sure that I'm going to order Avenue of Trees (not in a huge hurry -- I'm waiting on my Kindle, too...) but want to make sure that I like the shade of green first.


----------



## chocochibi

I really like the green, it's not as bright and bilious as it looked on my monitor, slightly more.. I dunno, maybe olive-ish... very, very pretty though.


----------



## MeganW

chocochibi said:


> I really like the green, it's not as bright and bilious as it looked on my monitor, slightly more.. I dunno, maybe olive-ish... very, very pretty though.


That's good to know -- thanks!! And you know, if worse comes to worse, and for some crazy reason I can't stand the green, I'm sure I can resell it here pretty quickly.

Edited to ask: Did you buy a skin for yours? Now I'm trying to decide which DecalGirl skin I want -- I'm leaning toward the Lily but haven't looked very closely at the rest yet.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

MeganW said:


> That's good to know -- thanks!! And you know, if worse comes to worse, and for some crazy reason I can't stand the green, I'm sure I can resell it here pretty quickly.
> 
> Edited to ask: Did you buy a skin for yours? Now I'm trying to decide which DecalGirl skin I want -- I'm leaning toward the Lily but haven't looked very closely at the rest yet.


Don't forget to put the code PSPHOME on your Decalgirl order.


----------



## chocochibi

I haven't bought a skin yet, but I probably will once I decide which goes best, and thanks Megan for reminding me about the code, I had forgotten about it.


----------



## Kathy

MeganW said:


> That's good to know -- thanks!! And you know, if worse comes to worse, and for some crazy reason I can't stand the green, I'm sure I can resell it here pretty quickly.
> 
> Edited to ask: Did you buy a skin for yours? Now I'm trying to decide which DecalGirl skin I want -- I'm leaning toward the Lily but haven't looked very closely at the rest yet.


I've ordered the Lily DealGirl skin and it should be delivered in the next day or so. It has been shipped. I thought it would get her today. I'll let you know how the green is. I'm waiting for the Pond Oberon cover is finally available. I think that the Fern color will go well with the Lily skin. It also has a lot of purple, so if the green doesn't work out I may switch back to the Butterfly. I'd rather have the new Fairy design that is in purple, but I'm getting tired of waiting.


----------



## MeganW

Kathy said:


> I've ordered the Lily DealGirl skin and it should be delivered in the next day or so. It has been shipped. I thought it would get her today. I'll let you know how the green is. I'm waiting for the Pond Oberon cover is finally available. I think that the Fern color will go well with the Lily skin. It also has a lot of purple, so if the green doesn't work out I may switch back to the Butterfly. I'd rather have the new Fairy design that is in purple, but I'm getting tired of waiting.


Great minds think alike! I'm definitely interested in knowing how the green is. I thought about the Pond cover but there's just something about the Avenue of Trees cover that keeps pulling me back in... I think the Fern color would be pretty with Lily. Can't wait to find out!


----------



## Mollyb52

I have the Lily skin.  I just got my Oberon Butterfly cover today.  One of the purples in the skin matches the cover perfectly.  The skin also has many colors of green in it, I would think it would match any of the green covers.  By the way, I got the cover with the corners and I love it.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Mollyb52 said:


> I have the Lily skin. I just got my Oberon Butterfly cover today. One of the purples in the skin matches the cover perfectly. The skin also has many colors of green in it, I would think it would match any of the green covers. By the way, I got the cover with the corners and I love it.


I really wanted the Butterfly one....maybe I'll have to get one more before this year ends


----------



## Mollyb52

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I really wanted the Butterfly one....maybe I'll have to get one more before this year ends


I know! I told myself I would get Oberon because it is fabulous quality. I would only need one because it would last forever. But.....now they are going to have The Three Graces. Oh my, I am afraid I am going to have to find a 12 step program for Kindle addicts. KA- All Things Kindle Anonymous.


----------



## Marci

Mollyb52 said:


> I have the Lily skin. I just got my Oberon Butterfly cover today. One of the purples in the skin matches the cover perfectly. The skin also has many colors of green in it, I would think it would match any of the green covers. By the way, I got the cover with the corners and I love it.


Hi, Molly -

I'm so thrilled for you!

Marci


----------



## Kathy

Mollyb52 said:


> I have the Lily skin. I just got my Oberon Butterfly cover today. One of the purples in the skin matches the cover perfectly. The skin also has many colors of green in it, I would think it would match any of the green covers. By the way, I got the cover with the corners and I love it.


Now, I'm even more excited. The waiting is killing me.


----------



## Kathy

Mollyb52 said:


> I know! I told myself I would get Oberon because it is fabulous quality. I would only need one because it would last forever. But.....now they are going to have The Three Graces. Oh my, I am afraid I am going to have to find a 12 step program for Kindle addicts. KA- All Things Kindle Anonymous.


I think I need to join the KA too.


----------



## MeganW

Kathy said:


> I think I need to join the KA too.


Same here -- Oberon covers are like Coach purses. They're fabulous, very high quality, and technically "an investment piece" (that's what I keep telling my fiance), so you don't HAVE to buy another one, but you still WANT another one. And another one... Could be why I have several Coach purses but still seem to find another one that I want. I haven't ordered my Oberon cover yet (still trying to figure out which one I want), but I can definitely see myself ordering another one down the road.


----------



## Kathy

I know what is going to happen when I visit my Daughter in a couple of weeks. She is going to see my Lily skin and when I show her the Oberon cover she is going to start campaigning for them. She'll say she wants it for her birthday, but that is Jan. 22nd and she already has her birthday present for now. I know I'll wind up buying it for her once I get mine. I'm a soft touch.


----------



## chobitz

After using my new sky dragon color all day I have to say I am so glad I ordered it. Its a rich red with black accents and a nice pebbled finish. My friend's husband said it looked color and tactile wise what a dragon's hide would be like as leather  

I figured out a way to hold it. I bend it back and stick my hand in the pocket. I then use my left thumb to push the next button on the left side. Very weird because until I got my oberon I used my right hand to push the buttons and rarely used my left hand.

I was at B&N last night reading my kindle as my DH fixed a friend's laptop and NO ONE asked me what I was reading or if it was a kindle *sigh* I've yet to show off Pheobe to strangers.


----------



## intinst

chobitz said:


> After using my new sky dragon color all day I have to say I am so glad I ordered it. Its a rich red with black accents and a nice pebbled finish. My friend's husband said it looked color and tactile wise what a dragon's hide would be like as leather
> 
> I figured out a way to hold it. I bend it back and stick my hand in the pocket. I then use my left thumb to push the next button on the left side. Very weird because until I got my oberon I used my right hand to push the buttons and rarely used my left hand.
> 
> I was at B&N last night reading my kindle as my DH fixed a friend's laptop and NO ONE asked me what I was reading or if it was a kindle *sigh* I've yet to show off Pheobe to strangers.


I am torn between Tree of Life and Sky Dragon... Tree of Life first caught my eye, But love the red of Sky Dragon. Sigh I guess I'll have to get both.


----------



## Atunah

And another one bits the dust  . 

I just ordered the Tree of life. It was the design that caught my eye the very first time I looked at that site after reading about it here and on the Amazon board. And even with all the new designs planned, I have to go with my "first love"  

I got the corners as I detest the claws of life trying to get velcro apart. Thats with anything not just covers  . Knowing me I'd send the Kindle flying trying to pry it off.  .


----------



## zztopp

Hi, Just got my email that my Tree of Life with corners is on it's way. Now I just need my Kindle to arrive.
ZZ


----------



## MonaSW

I really do like my Oberon cover. The green is a lovely soft green, a little less yellow than olive. (Referring to the Fern color.) I'm glad I got it for Christmas.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

zztopp said:


> Hi, Just got my email that my Tree of Life with corners is on it's way. Now I just need my Kindle to arrive.
> ZZ


Had mine for two weeks (The cover), loving it  The pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## Good Old Neon

And but so on Tuesday, the Oberon Tree of Life Kindle cover sprouted on my doorstep, planted by a kindly, though quick-footed UPS delivery driver. Aside from being just like, beautiful, it, the cover, is also tough as all hell, or, at least appears as such. 

Though I wouldn’t recommend it, I’m thinking the leather now charged with protecting my, let’s just face it, substantial investment, well, I think this leather would withstand a surprise katana wielding ninja attack. 

It’s owner, maybe not so much.


----------



## Guest

Welcome, Neon. Glad you have joined us. Congrats on your Tree of Life, I hope you get much pleasure from it.


----------



## Kathy

MeganW said:


> Great minds think alike! I'm definitely interested in knowing how the green is. I thought about the Pond cover but there's just something about the Avenue of Trees cover that keeps pulling me back in... I think the Fern color would be pretty with Lily. Can't wait to find out!


I received my Lily skin today. It is beautiful and the colors are so vivid. There are several shades of green, so I'm sure that the Pond cover will look nice with it. There are also several shades of purple, so the Butterfly or Fairy would also look nice. If they don't put the new covers out soon, I may just go ahead and get the Butterfly, but I really want the Pond.

Now I have to try and download the screen saver and load it on my Kindle.


----------



## Persephone76

I registered on this site for the purpose of begging Oberon to release an art nouveau Kindle cover!  PLEASE.  

(And I don't even get my kindle till March!)


----------



## MineKinder

Persephone76 said:


> I registered on this site for the purpose of begging Oberon to release an art nouveau Kindle cover! PLEASE.
> 
> (And I don't even get my kindle till March!)


I would absolutely covet, an art nouveau cover!


----------



## Wannabe

Kathy said:


> I received my Lily skin today. It is beautiful and the colors are so vivid. There are several shades of green, so I'm sure that the Pond cover will look nice with it. There are also several shades of purple, so the Butterfly or Fairy would also look nice. If they don't put the new covers out soon, I may just go ahead and get the Butterfly, but I really want the Pond.
> 
> Now I have to try and download the screen saver and load it on my Kindle.


I'm thinking that the Monet Waterlilies skin might look nice with the Pond cover. Waterlilies has a lot of muted colors that might look good with the fern color of the cover. Whaddaya think?


----------



## farmwife99

I love the design "Roof of Heaven". Wish it was released as a Kindle cover.


----------



## Kathy

Wannabe said:


> I'm thinking that the Monet Waterlilies skin might look nice with the Pond cover. Waterlilies has a lot of muted colors that might look good with the fern color of the cover. Whaddaya think?


It looks like it has a lot of blue in it, but the are greens as well. I wonder if anyone else has it. I actually looked at that one as well. I like the softness of it. I think that it would blend nicely with the fern color.


----------



## Miss Molly

Kathy said:


> I received my Lily skin today. It is beautiful and the colors are so vivid. There are several shades of green, so I'm sure that the Pond cover will look nice with it. There are also several shades of purple, so the Butterfly or Fairy would also look nice. If they don't put the new covers out soon, I may just go ahead and get the Butterfly, but I really want the Pond.
> 
> Now I have to try and download the screen saver and load it on my Kindle.


Have you looked at the Oberon site lately? The pond Kindle cover is there now!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I like the Celtic Cross but I would want it in another color. I don't understand why they can change the colors for the journals but not for the Kindle covers.


----------



## Kathy

Miss Molly said:


> Have you looked at the Oberon site lately? The pond Kindle cover is there now!


I ordered the Pond cover the day it came out. I had been stalking the Oberon site for the last 2 weeks. I'm so excited and I can't wait to get it. I'll post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would go with Purple. I love Purple.


----------



## Lizzy

I wasnt gonna buy a cover cause i always liked the one that came with it but i sure do like the Celtic Cross cover. I read through this whole thread before posting but i still dont get the velcro cover. It seems like it would be good for the USB port which i use alot. Okay i have a couple of questions:


Will it mess things up when you try and take it off?
Does it make scratchy sounds when you handle it?

Some people said the straps are being cut out now but im still not sure if i could get to the port or not. I would rather have the straps if they will work. I guess i just need somebody that has one to tell me which one is the best. I cant afford to do it wrong the first time.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK, it took me a while to get there but I wonder if we could get Oberon to make a cover that reads "Don't Panic". 

I want one of those


----------



## nelamvr6

ProfCrash said:


> OK, it took me a while to get there but I wonder if we could get Oberon to make a cover that reads "Don't Panic".
> 
> I want one of those


I thought about that too!

I'm sure you could at least come up with a screensaver that says that...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I sent them an email asking about it. We shall see what they say. I am guessing no but what the hey.


----------



## MonaSW

Lizzy said:


> Some people said the straps are being cut out now but im still not sure if i could get to the port or not.


The straps have a cut out for the power adapter and the headphones, not for the USB cable. If they were to cut out anymore, there would be no strap.


----------



## Miss Molly

Kathy said:


> I ordered the Pond cover the day it came out. I had been stalking the Oberon site for the last 2 weeks. I'm so excited and I can't wait to get it. I'll post pictures when it arrives.


Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Lilly

Miss Molly said:


> Can't wait to see them!


Me too! I'm impatiently waiting for someone to post a picture of the red Sun. Oberon don't have any pictures of the back even though I know it's a wraparound. I want to see a picture of it open. I would have ordered it already but I'm waiting to see what announcement Amazon is making on the 9th before getting a 2nd cover; I already have the red Sky Dragon.


----------



## TM

I really wish they would let you select the color (as they do for journals), there are one or two I might get, if only they were in a different color. Guess i will just wait until my fav design beomes available, and hope it is in a color I want.


----------



## nelamvr6

TM said:


> I really wish they would let you select the color (as they do for journals), there are one or two I might get, if only they were in a different color. Guess i will just wait until my fav design beomes available, and hope it is in a color I want.


I agree. I had already decided I wanted a brown cover, but there were quite a few designs that i though would be perfect that I had to pass on because of the color.

Perhaps as more Kindles are sold and Oberon's business expands they'll make that an option.


----------



## Lizzy

Well i found someone to buy me one for a very early birthday present. Im getting the Celtic Cross with straps. Its really pretty looking. Ordered it yesterday but i dont know how soon it will come. Next week i hope.


----------



## Lizzy

sailorman said:


> I bought that one the other day too. I keep checking their website to see if it has shipped yet. Unfortunately, it hasn't.
> 
> Waitng is the hardest part.


I didnt know you could check their website for shipping. Guess i'll be doing that most of next week. Thanks!


----------



## chocochibi

Lizzy said:


> I didnt know you could check their website for shipping. Guess i'll be doing that most of next week. Thanks!


My order status said "pending" the entire time, even on the day it arrived.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmm Maybe that is the Kindle's real purpose, to teach people patience.


----------



## Kathy

Has anyone seen the message on the Oberon site about the Kindle 1 & Kindle 2 covers? It was an interesting. It explains about the buttons for the Kindle covers and also has information on new designs coming.

http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindle.php

I apologize if this has already been posted. I have been traveling today and haven't got up with all of the posts yet.


----------



## nelamvr6

Kathy said:


> Has anyone seen the message on the Oberon site about the Kindle 1 & Kindle 2 covers? It was an interesting. It explains about the buttons for the Kindle covers and also has information on new designs coming.
> 
> http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindle.php
> 
> I apologize if this has already been posted. I have been traveling today and haven't got up with all of the posts yet.


That's very interesting, thanks for the link!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cool. I like how responsive they are.


----------



## Kindgirl

I love the wave design and my favorite color is blue, so that's the one I'm ordering.  But I'm waiting on that until I find out which Kindle I'm actually going to get, because I keep reading that they will be sending the second gen out instead of the original to everyone who has placed an order and is waiting for one.  I'd had to invest in the cover and it not fit!!!


----------



## chocochibi

Kindgirl said:


> But I'm waiting on that until I find out which Kindle I'm actually going to get, because I keep reading that they will be sending the second gen out instead of the original to everyone who has placed an order and is waiting for one. I'd had to invest in the cover and it not fit!!!


I already did order and have my Avenue of Trees cover. If we do end up with a different Kindle than the original though I don't think there'll be any problem selling the first cover.


----------



## lindnet

chocochibi said:


> I already did order and have my Avenue of Trees cover. If we do end up with a different Kindle than the original though I don't think there'll be any problem selling the first cover.


Nope, you won't have any trouble selling it at all! Now that I've decided to spend a little of my tax refund on an Oberon, I'll be checking on here for a bargain before I order.

So what do you think of your Avenue of Trees cover? Do you have a skin yet, or are you getting one? I ordered the Garden of Giverny, and I'm thinking it should blend well with the green, as well as the pink cover I have now.


----------



## chocochibi

I love the Avenue of Trees, no skin yet, I'm having a hard time deciding on one.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I seriously doubt that the people who ordered K1 will get a K2 instead. More likely then not, the people waiting will have the opportunity to change their order to the K2. Given how long K1 was sold out when it was initially released, being first in line for the K2 would be a good thing if you want one.

But I think waiting to order the cover is smart because we are all speculating and who knows what is really going to happen.


----------



## Kindgirl

I assume they would email me first, but I know I'd want the K2 should it be offered!


----------



## ricky

Chocochibi, I love your avatar


----------



## bordercollielady

I just ordered a Creekbed Maple Journal (6x9) in Green.  Will convert it for my Kindle using my M-edge.  Hoping that this one is more comfortable to hold for me.  I didn't like the wool felt.


----------



## TM

Since, according to their site, they will not be allowing a choice of colors for the time being, I will not be ordering anytime soon. There are a couple designs of the current colors I like, but not the colors. Hopefully they will release some more designs I like and in a color I want them in soon.


----------



## luvmy4brats

ricky said:


> Chocochibi, I love your avatar


I was going to ask how he got video of my cat! Looks and acts just her.


----------



## TM

TM said:


> Since, according to their site, they will not be allowing a choice of colors for the time being, I will not be ordering anytime soon. There are a couple designs of the current colors I like, but not the colors. Hopefully they will release some more designs I like and in a color I want them in soon.


LOl - well changed my mind and finally bought the forest one. After much debate with myself on it - I figured I can live with the fern instead of the colors which I preferred for it.


----------



## MonaSW

I hope you like it. I have the Avenue of Trees and love the color.


----------



## TM

I was a little lery of the color, on their site it looks so bright green, but I read a comment by someone here (possibly you) that said it was actually a little deeper green and less yellow...

I have the Pixies skin, so I am hoping the green on it won't clash.

Thanks


----------



## MonaSW

Yeah, it's not the bright green it looks like on their website. It sort of looks like the green of pine boughs.


----------



## TM

MonaSW said:


> Yeah, it's not the bright green it looks like on their website. It sort of looks like the green of pine boughs.


Thanks - that was what I was hoping. I really like the wrap around design. The other one i really liked was the Creekbed maple but i didn't want sadle, so I decided to take a chance with the Fern color.


----------



## Janelmc

I would love one of the Celtic designs in RED!


----------



## Mikuto

Janelmc said:


> I would love one of the Celtic designs in RED!


I think the only really red design is the Sun, but the Celtic Hounds is a beautiful dark burgundy/wine, so if you're into the entire red/purple spectrum you might like that one.


----------



## chobitz

Mikuto said:


> I think the only really red design is the Sun, but the Celtic Hounds is a beautiful dark burgundy/wine, so if you're into the entire red/purple spectrum you might like that one.


The Sky Dragon is nice shade of red also.


----------



## Lizzy

sailorman said:


> UPS guy just brought my new Celtic Cross cover. It is fantastic. Looks tons better than it does on the website.
> 
> This one is a perfect match for me. I couldn't be happier with it.


sailorman, what color is it? Somebody here said black but at the website it looks blue. I hope mine comes today. Glad to hear your happy with it!


----------



## Lizzy

sailorman said:


> No. It is indeed black. It is a very beautiful cover. I couldn't be happier with it. I thought I would like it in saddle, and I probably would, but the black is very nice.


Thats good cause black is what i really wanted. Now i really cant wait. Thanks!!

EDIT>

IT CAME. My Celtic Cross cover came today! It sure is nice and it is black not blue like the pictures on Oberon show so its perfect. Are we supposed to take those two cardboard thingys out of the large pockets?


----------



## Andra

WOW!
I really liked my Oberon Journal that I converted to a Kindle cover, but it was a little bulky.  My new Creekbed Maple real Kindle cover arrived today and it is absolutely gorgeous.  I think someone asked earlier about the pattern - YES, it wraps on both sides.
Andra


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mine's due tomorrow, also Creekbed Maple . . . I just checked and it's in Laurel, MD. . .got there yesterday. . .what's it sitting around for?  Anyway, that's less than 30 miles so I'm very confident it will arrive tomorrow. . . which is when they promised so that's o.k.  AND I'm off work so I'll be home when it arrives!!

Ann


----------



## Lilly

Will the people who received the new covers please post some pictures.  Preferably with the cover close back and front shot, and with the cover open so we can see the entire cover.  Thanks


----------



## dixielogs

how long after you ordered did it ship?  I am anxiously waiting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My Oberon cover is "out for delivery".  The UPS guy usually gets here mid-afternoon or so.

Ann


----------



## Lizzy

dixielogs said:


> how long after you ordered did it ship? I am anxiously waiting.


I ordered mine on 1-30 and got it on 2-4.


----------



## Andra

ordered 1/28, received 2/5
No camera here at work to take photos.  I bet Ann can get hers up before I do.
But the Creekbed Maple looks just like the photos on the website except that the color seems to be a little browner on the actual cover.  That's probably just because of variations in the leather and differences in monitors...
I got the corners and they hold it very nicely.  I did the shake test over the bed and it didn't move at all.
Andra


----------



## Lizzy

Whats the secret for getting the strap around the button so you can open it up. Im finding it hard to pick up the little strap and hang on to it long enough to get it around the button without it snapping back. Is there an easier way? I feel like im gonna pull it out of the cover.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> No camera here at work to take photos. I bet Ann can get hers up before I do.


LOL Andra, not likely! I don't have a digital camera. . . well, my husband has one but it's with him. . .and even if I did I don't have an online photo share account. . . .I just don't do pictures. . . .  when my son was small my aunt was always complaining that she didn't have enough pictures of him. . .well, geez. . .I bought the school pictures every year and sent her one. . .what more did she want!! 

So, anyway, go ahead an post a picture when you get home. . . .my UPS guy hasn't come yet anyway.

Ann


----------



## Andra

Lizzy,
What I found to get the strap off the button is to slide a finger under the strap in the open edge of the cover and then just slide my finger around the button and the strap follows.
Does that make sense??
Andra


----------



## Kathy

I ordered my Dragonfly Pond on 1/27 and got it today. I won't be back home until Monday evening. I'm dying to see it.


----------



## KindleMom

Kathy said:


> I ordered my Dragonfly Pond on 1/27 and got it today. I won't be back home until Monday evening. I'm dying to see it.


Me too! I hope you can post a picture.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K.  Must have had a substitute UPS guy because he didn't even ring the bell or knock or anything.  I just happened to look out the window and there was a box on the porch.  Woo Hoo!  Oberon cover is In The House!  

I thought the kindle cover owners manual was cute. . . full size picture of a Kindle on one side. . .in the cover. . .with 'directions' and info on the back.  Also got a cute little key fob. . .tree of life design I think.  

The cover itself is really nice. . . fully wrapped design as someone else mentioned (Creekbed Maple).  The color is just what I expected. . .rich chocolate brown with the background darker.  Just beautiful.  It seems slightly heavier than the m-edge and will need some working in to fold back but that's o.k.  Still working out where is the best place to keep my emergency paper clip!    All the corners work as advertised. . .no problem waking and sleeping.  They sent a spare elastic bungee as well. . .hope I don't lose it before I need it!  The wool is a little fuzzy, but that can probably be remedied with a lint brush or that old standby, masking tape.

Oh, and the packaging was just paper. . .so I can use it to heat my house!

In short. . . a successful purchase. . . I'm glad I made it!!

Ann


----------



## Lizzy

Andra said:


> Lizzy,
> What I found to get the strap off the button is to slide a finger under the strap in the open edge of the cover and then just slide my finger around the button and the strap follows.
> Does that make sense??
> Andra


Oh, okay. I just need to pull it open a little to get my finger in there and then it works much better. I dont know why i couldnt figure that out. Thank you very much!!


----------



## TM

Ann Von Hagel said:


> O.K. Must have had a substitute UPS guy because he didn't even ring the bell or knock or anything. I just happened to look out the window and there was a box on the porch. Woo Hoo! Oberon cover is In The House!
> 
> I thought the kindle cover owners manual was cute. . . full size picture of a Kindle on one side. . .in the cover. . .with 'directions' and info on the back. Also got a cute little key fob. . .tree of life design I think.
> 
> The cover itself is really nice. . . fully wrapped design as someone else mentioned (Creekbed Maple). The color is just what I expected. . .rich chocolate brown with the background darker. Just beautiful. It seems slightly heavier than the m-edge and will need some working in to fold back but that's o.k. Still working out where is the best place to keep my emergency paper clip!  All the corners work as advertised. . .no problem waking and sleeping. They sent a spare elastic bungee as well. . .hope I don't lose it before I need it! The wool is a little fuzzy, but that can probably be remedied with a lint brush or that old standby, masking tape.
> 
> Oh, and the packaging was just paper. . .so I can use it to heat my house!
> 
> In short. . . a successful purchase. . . I'm glad I made it!!
> 
> Ann


Glad ya like it. I thought about that design but didn;t really want saddle. Since you described it as rich, chocolate color... is it darker than shown on their site?


----------



## Andra

I think mine looks darker than the website.  It is definitely not anywhere close to a tan color.  Ann's "rich chocolate brown" sounds pretty accurate.  I'll try to get some photos up this weekend.
Andra


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's hard to say. . . it probably depends on your video card.  It is really pretty.  There's a good contrast between the raised design and the darker background.  It's about the color of the wood of my guitar body. . . if that helps.  

Ann


----------



## MonaSW

Andra said:


> I think mine looks darker than the website. It is definitely not anywhere close to a tan color. Ann's "rich chocolate brown" sounds pretty accurate. I'll try to get some photos up this weekend.
> Andra


There colors usually turn out to be nicer than the pictures. Especially the Fern green. It looks a little loud on the website, but it's a lovely soft color in person.


----------



## TM

Andra said:


> I think mine looks darker than the website. It is definitely not anywhere close to a tan color. Ann's "rich chocolate brown" sounds pretty accurate. I'll try to get some photos up this weekend.
> Andra


Thanks - i really like that design, but i have been hesitint since i do not like the tan color on their website.



> There colors usually turn out to be nicer than the pictures. Especially the Fern green. It looks a little loud on the website, but it's a lovely soft color in person.


I was leery about Forest becuase of the green, but order after you and others assured me the color was not as bright. it was finished the 4th (I am assuming they then shipped it that day), so i should have it tommorrow or Monday.

I may now have to get the Creekbed maple one too...


----------



## horsewhisperer990

Does anyone know/have a picture or link of what the back of the Sun design looks like? 
I'm tied between Sky Dragon and the Sun, so what the back looks like is going to make up my mind. Thanks!


----------



## MonaSW

horsewhisperer990 said:


> Does anyone know/have a picture or link of what the back of the Sun design looks like?
> I'm tied between Sky Dragon and the Sun, so what the back looks like is going to make up my mind. Thanks!


Picture here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2939.msg69335.html#msg69335 Of course it will have the square Kindle button instead of the round sun button.


----------



## TM

My forest came in today, and I really like it. Not suoper fond of the feel of the wool felt, but I can cover that with other fabric.


----------



## drenee

Oberon has a statement about Kindle 2 on their website if anyone is interested.


----------



## lindnet

TM said:


> My forest came in today, and I really like it. Not super fond of the feel of the wool felt, but I can cover that with other fabric.


I keep hearing people say that they don't like the feel of the wool felt, and it concerns me. I have been planning on ordering an Oberon with my tax refund. I don't really know how wool felt feels....is it scratchy or ??


----------



## TM

lindnet said:


> I keep hearing people say that they don't like the feel of the wool felt, and it concerns me. I have been planning on ordering an Oberon with my tax refund. I don't really know how wool felt feels....is it scratchy or ??


No, not scratchy really... maybe a hair rough, or maybe fuzzy (but not a super soft, sleek fuzzy) would be a better word? Hard for me to describe. It really isn't that bad, and many don't mind it. It just is not near as soft as some matariels. And honstly, I simply not fond of wool period!

But it is a minor thing for me, and I still really like the cover... I will actually probably get used to the felt (only had it for a day afterall). if not, it would be very easy to cover with different material and some fabric glue. I might even make myself a little pocket if i cover it.

I really wouldn't let it convince me not to buy the cover though...

Now one thing i have noticed between it and the mEdge covers (other than the feel of the lining/screen protector), is that while the Oberon is made of very thick leather, you can bend the front and back portion of the leather (even with the inserts left in the pockets). With the mEdge, they have it so you can not (easily anyway), bend those two pieces.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The wool doesn't bother me in the least.  I read with the cover open. . . .maybe as it wears in I'll turn it all the way around backwards but I was taught from a very young age not to break the backs of book spines that way!  (There were a lot of oldish books around my house growing up and if you did that, pages could fall out!)  So, until and unless it begins to just 'flop' that way sort of naturally, I'm not likely to do it. . . .

Ann


----------



## Guest

If you bend the cover back and the feel of the wool bothers you, it is very easy to slip your fingers into the front pocket. The leather inside is kind of a suede feel. Much softer than the wool.

The only problem I have with the wool is that it tends to pick up hairs. With a long haired white dog, it tends to attract those. But, it is easily remedied with a bit of tape.


----------



## drenee

lindnet said:


> I keep hearing people say that they don't like the feel of the wool felt, and it concerns me. I have been planning on ordering an Oberon with my tax refund. I don't really know how wool felt feels....is it scratchy or ??


I am very happy with mine. As a matter of fact, it wasn't until after I read this thread a few weeks ago and went and looked at my cover did I realize it was wool. I know, I'm a bit slow sometimes. LOL. Anyway, I'm happy.


----------



## lindnet

Thanks for the replies, everyone!  I think I'll just go ahead and take the plunge once I get my refund.  Maybe there will even be some bargains here on the board, from people who switch to K2 and want to sell their Oberons.  Now I just have to figure out whether I want the wraparound or not.  And which color.  And which design.


----------



## horsewhisperer990

MonaSW said:


> Picture here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2939.msg69335.html#msg69335 Of course it will have the square Kindle button instead of the round sun button.


Ohhhh thanks! I think I'm going to go with the Sun. It's very me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I like the info page that they have up. They do a nice job of answering the questions that people have. I really like this company.


----------



## Robin

I bend my Tree of Life cover all the way around & it softened up within a couple of days to do it naturally. Don't worry, it doesn't look cracked at all. Maybe it's because of the leather pattern on the spine, but it doesn't show at all.


----------



## Kathy

Got home from my trip today and my Dragonfly Pond cover was here. It is so beautiful and looks great with the Lily skin. I'm a happy camper and will keep my Kindle 1 until she doesn't work any longer.


----------

